# Bullfrog in my swimming pool......



## LR95S97 (Feb 2, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to remove (preferabbly non-lethal) a huge bullfrog from my swimming pool.

I have tried using the dip-net and leaf-net, but this dude is REALLY fast.

He is very loud during the night time hours, and is keeping the wife awake.

Thanks for your serious responses......


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It's a frog dude, you really need instructions on how to get it out of a swimming pool?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Man up and gig his arse!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jump in after it. It won't bite.


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

fishing pole with a purple worm. We used to catch this way in the pond at my grandfathers


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

When you get to the point that you need to ask this question, just call an exterminator and go back to practicing your putting.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

$5.00 reward for the kid that catches him (the more the merrier). video it and sell it to youtube and get your money back....


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

You want a serious response? Seriously?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Better call Jeremy Wade (the dude from River Monsters). :slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

trotline


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

LR95S97 said:


> I have tried using the dip-net and leaf-net, but this dude is REALLY fast.


I think I understand the problem.....

:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Empty the swimming pool for about a week. Once the water is all gone, he'll leave.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Castnet


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

ive got a nice pellet gun thatll pop him a new one.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

On second thought.................you should call the WAAAAAMMMBULANCE!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

#4 kahle hook....18" 30# fluro leader...uni to uni to your sufix 832 and a 5" croaker


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

bull frog in pool = free lunch... wuss


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

crank up the chlorine to about 50ppm...


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Choot em!!!! 

Hurry up, choot em!!!!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Dude.......Really?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this a test????


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Is this a test????


yes... this is a test from the testiclly challenged


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Buy your wife some earplugs....that thing is a skeeter eater!!!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Throw a plugged in radio in the pool. Works for me fishing all the time.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

SkintBack said:


> You want a serious response? Seriously?


 I think he is serious:rotfl:


Bull Red said:


> Is this a test????


 If so, I think I will fail.....but I will try....

OK, put on your favorite swim trunks, coat yourself with SPF 85, let it soak in for 30 minutes.

Now walk out to the pool, go down to the shallow end, get in.

Now that your in, grab him by the face, punch him in the kisser and tell him to go find a pond and stay out or you will invite me to come over.

When I get to your house, I will get in the pool, grab him by the face, gut him in the pool and have him on the grill before you can put away your crocs and man card!

LOL. OK I kid, I kid. If he can't get out, he will die. try to put up a float that he can get on top and hop out to dry land. It also helps to place a Buuuud......wiesssssss.......eeeerrrrrrr in the yard in plane site. He will go for that trick! I do.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> yes... this is a test from the testiclly challenged


BWAAHAAHAA!!!! Just spewed on my screen. LMFAO!
Somebody please paint him green for me.

http://www.atom.com/fun_games/frog_bender2000/


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Shock it.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Call this guy!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> BWAAHAAHAA!!!! Just spewed on my screen. LMFAO!
> Somebody please paint him green for me.
> 
> http://www.atom.com/fun_games/frog_bender2000/


Done!


----------



## LR95S97 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tough crowd here on the board!!!!!

Out of 25 responses, only one being serious in nature (BlueWaveCapt) and a second being half-serious (24Buds).

Yall dont understand that this dude is REALLY fast.

He would make a good appetizer, but......

The bullfrog can get in/out of the pool all by himself.

You know the saying "when mommas not happy, then nobody's is happy"sad2sm


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Print this and post it close to the pool

(this photo is "24buds"approved)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

LR95S97 said:


> Tough crowd here on the board!!!!!
> 
> Out of 25 responses, only one being serious in nature (BlueWaveCapt) and a second being half-serious (24Buds).
> 
> I was serious about the trotline, frogs gotta eat. :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Done!


 Thanks Randy. I almost didn't recognize you with that new avatar.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I was serious about the castnet


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> BWAAHAAHAA!!!! Just spewed on my screen. LMFAO!
> Somebody please paint him green for me.
> 
> http://www.atom.com/fun_games/frog_bender2000/


I just did!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I greened PC for you Bull


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Where are you from??? Because anyone from Texas would know at least 20 ways to kill a bullfrog.... some maybe not as effective as others but still... come on dude...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Print this and post it close to the pool
> 
> (this photo is "24buds"approved)


Tastes like chicken . . . wg


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Uh..I was serious about the radio.

Get 10 kids in the pooll and line them up. Work from deep to shallow drive him out of the pool. Give them all nets. In lieu of that, I would go cast net on his arse.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

12 gauge


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LR95S97 said:


> Tough crowd here on the board!!!!!
> 
> Out of 25 responses, only one being serious in nature (BlueWaveCapt) and a second being half-serious (24Buds).
> 
> ...


Well I would like to say I was only 1/3 serious LOL

If he can get in and out, I would let him hang out....BUT you are correct, happy wife, happy life. You are going to have to relocate him. Fish for him. It does work! If you can't catch him, go under water and grab him from below underwater ninja style. His eyes are going to be above the water and he may not see you. He won't bite......much. If he does, bite him back!:slimer:

IF that doesn't work, go get a snake and turn it loose in the pool. The snake will eat him, you eat the snake and everyone is happy!



Timemachine said:


> Print this and post it close to the pool
> 
> (this photo is "24buds"approved)


Indeed this is an approved photo. Kermit will be upset.


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

I heard these work pretty well!:an6:


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> yes... this is a test from the testiclly challenged


 the world is full of tests and we are the testee's


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

VIDEO TAPE THIS GUY! I wanna see the frog in action!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you need to call Manny Puig (the shark man), he'll help you out!

mannypuig.com


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't ask Kobe Bryant this question or he'll get fined another 100K.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Throw in a 1 pound block of dry ice in the pool


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dyno mite!!!!!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

fly rod?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

NET


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll come get him for a 6 pack of Bud. Where you at?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Well I would like to say I was only 1/3 serious LOL
> 
> If he can get in and out, I would let him hang out....BUT you are correct, happy wife, happy life. You are going to have to relocate him. Fish for him. It does work! If you can't catch him, go under water and grab him from below underwater ninja style. His eyes are going to be above the water and he may not see you. He won't bite......much. If he does, bite him back!:slimer:
> 
> ...


I get the impression you've done this sorts of thing before . . . wg


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Indeed this is an approved photo. Kermit will be upset.


BWAHAHAHA....

Yeah but Miss Piggy's gonna have a mighty fine day!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

LR95S97 said:


> Tough crowd here on the board!!!!!
> 
> Out of 25 responses, only one being serious in nature (BlueWaveCapt) and a second being half-serious (24Buds).
> 
> ...


= 288 ... NO WAIT ... I mean 2, no 288, no 2 ...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

put a snake in your pool


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I get the impression you've done this sorts of thing before . . . wg


 I may or may not be responsible for thinning the herd of bull frogs in locations I may or may not have been legally occupying at the time of the possible "frog infestation control program" I may or may not have taken part in when I may have been younger.

"just sayin"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

This thread is going to go far. I can feel it!


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 31 

lol


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I may or may not be responsible for thinning the herd of bull frogs in locations I may or may not have been legally occupying at the time of the possible "frog infestation control program" I may or may not have taken part in when I may have been younger.
> 
> "just sayin"


Those suckers are hard to keep still when you take an ax to their legs . . . wg


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Is this a test????


...This is a test of the Emergency Bullfrog System...this is only a test,if this had been a actual emergency,you would be notified to eat all Bullfrogs in your area. :biggrin:


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

LR95S97 said:


> Any suggestions on how to remove (preferabbly non-lethal) a huge bullfrog from my swimming pool.
> 
> I have tried using the dip-net and leaf-net, but this dude is REALLY fast.
> 
> ...


Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Try this http://www.lurenet.com/productdetail.aspx?id=4713 have some fun with him get out your casting rod and when he bites rip his lips off.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

go out there at night w/a strong flashlight and a dipnet.

keep the light in his eyes the whole time you are sneaking up on him.

net the thing.

might want another person to man the net or light.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

When I was a kid, Daddy was digging a hole for a new septic tank and before he finished it rained and got about 2 ft of water in the bottom. The frogs thought it was a gift from the Toad Gods and took over the water logged septic tank hole. Momma griped and griped about the noise. So Daddy fixed the problem ... maybe his cure will work of you.

He poured gasoline in the hole then set it on fire. Nearly burned the house down, but it got rid of the frogs.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Throw a Large Mouth Bass in the pool. 
Then you can practice catching it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

gstanford85 said:


> Surely you can't be serious.


Of course he is.

And don't call me Shirley


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Fill the pool with vodka so the fericious frog will get drunk, then you can sneak up on him with out fearing for your life. If it doesnt work hell you have a pool full of vodka. 

Or you could reach down your pants past that front butt looking thingy and grab a hold of your grapes, I hear frogs like grapes.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

spirit said:


> When I was a kid, Daddy was digging a hole for a new septic tank and before he finished it rained and got about 2 ft of water in the bottom. The frogs thought it was a gift from the Toad Gods and took over the water logged septic tank hole. Momma griped and griped about the noise. So Daddy fixed the problem ... maybe his cure will work of you.
> 
> He poured gasoline in the hole then set it on fire. Nearly burned the house down, but it got rid of the frogs.


I like this method the best!!!


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

ralph7 said:


> go out there at night w/a strong flashlight and a dipnet.
> 
> keep the light in his eyes the whole time you are sneaking up on him.
> 
> ...


Take this one serious, this is your solution!!!!! Remember you will have to handle him to get it out of the net, so have someone standing by that don't mind having warts on their hands from handling frogs.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

big john o said:


> I like this method the best!!!


yes, OP should do this and take pictures.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I can bring over Belle, the hell dog, half scottie half yorkie. She'll have him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Timemachine said:


>


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Wait until it gets dark. Shine a flash light in its eyes. Net the thing and kill it. I had to do this a couple of times a year when we had a pool.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> go out there at night w/a strong flashlight and a dipnet.
> 
> keep the light in his eyes the whole time you are sneaking up on him.
> 
> ...


Seriously,just net the frog. It's not going to bite ya. .
You just have to be faster then the frog.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Seine, or if you want to slow him down, use a hell of a lot of JELLO packets.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Call JQ. And we want it on the rat cam.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

New plan.

Invite everyone here over for a pool party. :birthday2
He'll be so annoyed by all the smart-*** B.S. flying he'll just leave on his own!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Waaa, Waaaa, Waaaaa, Waaaaabuulaaaance !!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

REEL CRAZY said:


> Wait until it gets dark. Shine a flash light in its eyes. Net the thing and kill it. I had to do this a couple of times a year when we had a pool.


wow!

never woulda thought of that. :bounce:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

It could be a ripley...use caution..
them ripleys are tricky.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Castnet sounds good. I have caught many of them with hullapoppers and an assortment of other topwater baits. The purple worm will work. The vast majority I have caught on a hook are with any short plastic bait with lots of little tenticles, think crawdad with smaller pinchers and many more of them. If you have been chasing him he might not bite while he can see you. Toss the bait past him and work it on the surface past him (not at him) as slowly as possible. When he pounces give him opportunity to stuff it in his mouth as he will grab it first with front legs and then push it in (no dirty jokes...well maybe a couple) his mouth. This might not work as bullfrogs I catch are near moss or grass and I work the plastic across the top of the vegetation. Good Luck. Seriously they are not bad eating, and they do NOT taste like chicken. They taste like frog. Take a pellet gun, clean shot to the head, cut the back legs off, skin them, clip off the feet, batter, and fry. Cover skillet while frying.

Castnet will work, but much more fun to fish for him.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

A tiny spinning lure, cast and retrieved in front of Frog always worked for me.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The crew from sesame street will be right over. Yes Kermit is leading the team.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I am sure its been suggested already, but gig the little fella and chicken fry those legs.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

salth2o said:


> I am sure its been suggested already, but gig the little fella and chicken fry those legs.


Don't forget the beer.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

LR95S97 said:


> Any suggestions on how to remove (preferabbly non-lethal) a huge bullfrog from my swimming pool.
> 
> I have tried using the dip-net and leaf-net, but this dude is REALLY fast.
> 
> ...


i think i've seen it all in 2cool now. is it your pool, or is it his pool?



LR95S97 said:


> Thanks for your serious responses......


 you can't be serious?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i think i've seen it all in 2cool now. is it your pool, or is it his pool?


Just give it time MC!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Frog Power..frog power...frog power...lmao!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

It might be a Ninja frog!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Shoot him with a taser. Then all you got a do is pull him in, pull the darts out and you can let him go but seriously if he is big enough to eat and your going thru all this trouble, I'd eat him.........


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

use a Gill Net,....


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Went for Mexican food the other night and when we got home i could have sworn I had a Bullfrog in my shorts but couldn't find him anywhere.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

All right man get you a nice 6'0 ft rod and reel then a small hook and a black and pink artf. Worm hook the worm by the tail so he inhale the whole worm. Run it topwater and I caught many in ponds doing this technique. Unhook him and eat him. He wouldn't return.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Shakedown282 said:


> Went for Mexican food the other night and when we got home i could have sworn I had a Bullfrog in my shorts but couldn't find him anywhere.


gotta green ya!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Shakedown282 said:


> Went for Mexican food the other night and when we got home i could have sworn I had a Bullfrog in my shorts but couldn't find him anywhere.


are you whining cause you couldn't get needeep it it ??
oops wrong thread,...:rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

...



...Lmao!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lmao!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

only thing missing is the pool / net / etc,...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> only thing missing is the pool / net / etc,...


..good one!...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

LR95S97 I hope you realize by now that you have made a serious mistake asking for advice on frogs in swimming pools. But don't worry this too will fade in time. I hope your reputation will recover.Perhaps change your name. Man you should see this frog! It's as big as a poodle!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

songogetme said:


> LR95S97 I hope you realize by now that you have made a serious mistake asking for advice on frogs in swimming pools. But don't worry this too will fade in time. I hope your reputation will recover.Perhaps change your name. *Man you should see this frog! It's as big as a poodle!*


Pics please,..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Put a cow frog in your neighbors pool... :rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

day0970 said:


> fishing pole with a purple worm. We used to catch this way in the pond at my grandfathers


Ayup. I've caught them before this way, or with a fly rod and a piece of red cloth.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

get a drag net, or a siene


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

REELING 65 said:


> Throw a Large Mouth Bass in the pool.
> Then you can practice catching it.


I like the way you and 24 buds are thinking!!! Bass love froggies and snakies. I would throw in more bass and give Jemery Ward a call, them bass got some teefez. Heck throw in more froggies to feed the bass and get into the share a lunker program.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

DANO said:


> use a Gill Net,....


even use a Gilbert net :slimer:...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Chazz1007 said:


> even use a Gilbert net :slimer:...


that won't work either,...:slimer:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> I like the way you and 24 buds are thinking!!! Bass love froggies and snakies. I would throw in more bass and give Jemery Ward a call, them bass got some teefez. Heck throw in more froggies to feed the bass and get into the share a lunker program.


....


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Now you've really done it. A team of environmentalists are heading out from Austin's Barton Springs Pool to protect that frog. I see zoning changes in your future!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Life Aquatic said:


> Now you've really done it. A team of environmentalists are heading out from Austin's Barton Springs Pool to protect that frog. I see zoning changes in your future!


Houston Bullfrog zoning act.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

REELING 65 said:


> Houston Bullfrog zoning act.


The Act includes a whistleblower clause so you can get a reward for turning your neighbor in for frog abuse. A community effort to organize youth groups to patrol for suspected frog abusers is underway.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Get Chickenboy to get Chickengirl and give the frog a kiss. He will turn into a prince


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> The Act includes a whistleblower clause so you can get a reward for turning your neighbor in for frog abuse. A community effort to organize youth groups to patrol for suspected frog abusers is underway.


PETA here they come...


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hell, if it's that bad just drain the pool and catch him on dry ground. Eat him if you want. Easy, peasy...


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like to have him. Would be willing to come over and try to catch him. We are trying to stock them in the ponds at the ranch. 

Anyone know a good place I can catch some?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

SpeckReds said:


> I would like to have him. Would be willing to come over and try to catch him. We are trying to stock them in the ponds at the ranch.
> 
> Anyone know a good place I can catch some?


bullfrog lease plans in the future?
might be a moneymaker!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

My wifie read this whole thread and laughed so much she had tears!!!!!!! Have to give the froggy some green for stay'in alive, ah, ah, stay'in alive, stay'in alive. Peace


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Send Johnny Quest a PM*

Johnny Quest is a Dead Eye with a Pellet Gun and he specializes in night time Pest/Rodent assasinations.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Kermit ain't faster than a bb gun....and #@$! sure ain't faster than a pot of hot peanut oil and Zatarain's Fish Fri.

Got any nuisance bunnies talking over the flower bed or veggie garden?


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

.........I'm pretty sure the frog is only a symptom of why Momma ain't happy.....


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> I can bring over Belle, the hell dog, half scottie half yorkie. She'll have him in a heartbeat.


Our mini doxie does the same thing. We get one or 2 every year in our pool area. Once the frogs get to be about softball size, mid-late summer, they dont move as fast. The dog will sniff them out at dusk around the waterfall rocks. The frogs try to get to the pool before the dog can catch 'em.

It's a bummer for them cuz they get bornt in late fall, hibernate all winter, play around and get fat in the spring then.......el perro has frog legs for dinner one night.

I wonder how they get in the yard near the pool. Toads I understand but frogs? There are still puddles in the moss rock waterfall so I'm figgering the eggs are brought in on bird's feets. Maybe.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Did you get him yet? I stopped reading at page 7. If not, try this...

1.) I assume since you on this website, you own a fishing rod.
2.) Walk, drive, or take the bus to Academy, Wal-Mart, etc.
3.) Buy 1 candle, 1 floating plastic frog (green works best), and 1 lipstick (red preferably)
4.) Hook the frog to your fishing line, ready your net (which I assume you already have)
5.) Put some lipstick on the plastic frog
6.) Wait til dark
7.) Light the candle next to the pool (to create a romantic setting)
8.) Cast the plastic frog into the pool. Reel in slowly. If he doesn't take "the bait", try again. If necessary, crank up Barry Manilow on your i-pod to set the mood.
9.) When he follows the plastic frog to the side of the pool, net him.

If this doesn't work, he may not be into your type of plastic frog. Remove the lipstick and try again.


Seriously, this will work.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

What you need is a dipnet .. and a flashlight .. any self respecing ******* can tell you that when you go frog gigging you find the frog with your light.. and keep the light on the frogs eyes.. that'll keep the frog somewhat dazed while you gig him .. but even then you gotta be fast... 

so next time you hear him at night turn out all of the outdoor lights so it's good n dark... Now use your flashlight/headlight and find the frod.. his eyes will reflect the light back .. you'll see 'em glowing red... now keep the light on his eyes and sneak up on him... move the net next to him slowly while keeping the light on his eye.. now scoop quickly!!! twist the net so he can't excape... now take him for a ride in the car to one of these jackhole's houses and throw it in their back yard so he can sing to them


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> Of course he is.
> 
> And don't call me Shirley


At least someone got the joke


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

stammster said:


> Did you get him yet? I stopped reading at page 7. If not, try this...
> 
> 1.) I assume since you on this website, you own a fishing rod.
> 2.) Walk, drive, or take the bus to Academy, Wal-Mart, etc.
> ...


I think AL GREEN would be better.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I jus' wanted to post over here 'cause I saw that tha speckled thang did. :dance::bounce::slimer:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Remember Jeremiah was a bullfrog...

was


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Calling Johhny Quest!!!!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Calling Johhny Quest!!!!!!!


It'd only be one lil' ***** in the pool liner where it went through. Problem solved! :bounce:


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

So I just read 13 pages and I still haven't seen this frog


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

get a little girl to catch it


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

stammster said:


> Did you get him yet? I stopped reading at page 7. If not, try this...
> 
> 1.) I assume since you on this website, you own a fishing rod.
> 2.) Walk, drive, or take the bus to Academy, Wal-Mart, etc.
> ...


3a. Put a pink thong bikini and bra on her.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a real solution, and maybe a lot of fun. Mask, Fins, Snorkel, and a dip net.
He may be fast, but has a limited range, and has to come up for air. 
There is no place to hide in a pool. 
Send him to the water and follow him, net him, and remove him.
He is cold blooded, and can not keep going.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I wanna see a video of these sucker.


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

SkintBack said:


> You want a serious response? Seriously?


 X2! LMAO! It's a frog...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Pee in the pool?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

14 pages and no one suggestedn DY-NO-MIIIITE?


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Put a pink thong bikini on momma and send her in after him. Tell her that will make daddy happy.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

You are the hole between a woman's pair of legs.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i have a bowfishing setup that would take care of it. Since we cant do it on lake houston anymore ive been itching to put an arrow through something.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

stammster said:


> Did you get him yet? I stopped reading at page 7. If not, try this...
> 
> 1.) I assume since you on this website, you own a fishing rod.
> 2.) Walk, drive, or take the bus to Academy, Wal-Mart, etc.
> ...


Won't work if he's gay.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you should drain the pool, afterall the frog already peed in it, and I bet Momma won't swim in it once she thinks of it. LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jr said he'd come get them if your Skeeeerd of a little ol frog!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Frogs legs hush puppies and a icy cold brew.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

LR95S97 said:


> Tough crowd here on the board!!!!!
> 
> Out of 25 responses, only one being serious in nature (BlueWaveCapt) and a second being half-serious (24Buds).
> 
> ...


Really, send momma shopping and do what ever it takes to get that sucker. When momma gets hope tell her you caught it and relocated it. Or you could just let it keep her up all night till she gets ****** and goes and kills it herself.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Ol' Kermit is actually partying when you go to sleep!






Looks like you should just fill the pool in to keep the rif raf out.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Dude, what are you doing on a fishing/hunting site if you don't have the nads to kill a frog? A snake I understand... Apparently they should be kept alive based off previous opinions on this board. But a bullfrog...??
I'm just sad I missed all of this fun yesterday...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

In your honor. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=340732&page=2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

X2

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3418211&posted=1#post3418211


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

lr95s97 got any other questions? you know were here for you.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

I think he said something about having a daughter that needs a boyfriend.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Uh oh.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

This thread is full of Win...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

..Frogging..Duh! :biggrin:


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> Frogs legs hush puppies and a icy cold brew.


but you forgot the cole slaw.......


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i love ur daddy hes my kinda man--helll ya some gasoline i love it:cheers::dance::bounce::biggrin:



spirit said:


> When I was a kid, Daddy was digging a hole for a new septic tank and before he finished it rained and got about 2 ft of water in the bottom. The frogs thought it was a gift from the Toad Gods and took over the water logged septic tank hole. Momma griped and griped about the noise. So Daddy fixed the problem ... maybe his cure will work of you.
> 
> He poured gasoline in the hole then set it on fire. Nearly burned the house down, but it got rid of the frogs.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

All this frog talk had me looking for recipes. Didnt find one, but this sure is a funny thread. Hope you ate that frog.

Any recipes?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

rat shot


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

nothing like gigging up a four year old thread


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

not sure how this got brought up again. but i can guarantee somewhere in here there is a crowhater story


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Funny thread, great comments. For a recipe just like your fried chicken recipe, or with Zatarans like someone mentioned.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Man this is easy. Got to the fireworks stand.... Buy a box of m80's ....close all valves to the pool equipment.... Tape rock to m80. Light fuse. Just has to be close to him when it goes off... Stuns the **** out of them... Dip up with a net and pitch him over the fence.... Depth charges for frogs.... Don't ask how I know this.... I promise it works though.... If you don't close the valves on the pool equipment you can end up with some broken pipes as well..... Don't ask me how I know this either..... Happy hunting...,


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

How big is pool? Can you git a shrimp boat in it? If so, they could net him. Good luck though. Id hate to see that vicious frog git somebody


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Castnet


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

corn starch. Season some corn starch, wet the frog, coat it with seasoned corn starch and fry.

I do this with cheekin wings, fish, bacon and anything else you want to fry. 

just corn starch seasoned up.

And yes, this was a great thread from the past!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

big john o said:


> Where are you from??? Because anyone from Texas would know at least 20 ways to kill a bullfrog.... some maybe not as effective as others but still... come on dude...


That's a good challenge, 20 ways......each would need two assistants, one to video, one to hold your beer & call 911

1. Lawn darts
2. Gallon of gas poured on top of pool and light it at night. I'll come hold your beer. 
3. Bow and arrow with dynamite like Bo Duke used
4. Turn a gator loose
5. Bottle rockets and Roman candles 
6. MAC 10 sub machine gun and a case of .45acp
7. Throw a hatchet like Davey Crockett 
8. Get 5 ten year old boys, first one to catch it gets to keep it. 
9. Throw longneck beer bottles at it. 
10. Homemade electric shock stunning rig like TP&W uses
11. Throwing Stars
12. Get a Labrador retriever to fetch it
13. Put a life size photo of Hillary Clinton's face next to the pool
14. Catch and train an osprey like they do falcons- it'll dive in and catch it
15. Box of Tannerite binary explosive and a 5 gallon bucket of marbles to make a home made claymore mine
16. Remote controlled boat with sharpened nails glued to the bow
17. Hire the Swedish Bikini team. They wouldn't catch it but would be fun just the same
18. Fly a kite over the pool with treble hooks tied to the kite's tail
19. Tell a ****-As$ neighbor you have a big fat bullfrog in your pool, you like having it there since it's just like being in a park and to keep it secret 
20. ....?

Dang only came up with 19. Guess that's about it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Put a snake in the pool. He will eat the frog


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe this thread has gone on this long. No way I'm going to read every page, but I'm pretty sure, in hindsight, LR95S97 really regrets the OP and no longer sees the frog as his worst problem.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Captain Greg said:


> You want a serious response? Seriously?


:rotfl::rotfl: :headknock


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Good grief! My grandson checks the pool filters every day when he gets home from school. He's an expert on frog catching.

But, since this is a large bull frog, just toss a fence picket in the pool and let it float around. The frog will jump up on it and then out of the pool when the picket floats close to the side. He'll probably be gone in one night.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> the world is full of tests and we are the testee's


You just called yourself a "male gonad or reproductive gland".....:rotfl:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I all get*



Feathershredder said:


> Man up and gig his arse!


I almost spit my coffee thru my nose ......


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Haven't read all the post,but wouldn't this make a great show for Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Put a snake in the pool. He will eat the frog


Can't believe it took 166 posts for someone to say this. Go find a water snake, he'll get him or the frog will at least high tail it outta there


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Artillery shell duct taped to a 6 oz spider weight to get it down!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

crank up the thermostat, add carrots and potatoes...

Since this thread started it must be several generations of frogs have come and gone.

When I was a kid we used a .22 from across the tank and just hope the last reflex was away from the water.
They will hit little poppers, too.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Please refer to the Reptile and Amphibian Thread on here about the TPW law. You can't remove the bullfrog. You have to shut your pool down and put a protective barrier around it. The frog has picked your pool as his new habitat.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

OP......any 10 year old boy would have been able to figure this out and complete said task in less than 5 min., most 10 year old girls would have it done in about 10 min. You sir are NOT smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool Breeze said:


> OP......any 10 year old boy would have been able to figure this out and complete said task in less than 5 min., most 10 year old girls would have it done in about 10 min. You sir are NOT smarter than a 5th grader.


Yep...OP should of put his big girl panties on and took care of business! What a pansie...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

